# Dolby Digital Ausgabe von der Grafikkarte zum AVR in Spielen



## endy66 (7. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen

Mir ist bewusst, dass es schon einige Threads diesbezüglich gibt, leider konnte ich bisher keine wirklich brauchbare Antwort auf mein Problem finden. So hoffe ich, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen und mein Fragezeichen in meinem Kopf endgültig entfernen kann 


Also folgendes Setup:

PC mit GTX 1080Ti, Bildausgabe an ein LG OLED 65C7V, Tonausgabe auf einen Sony AVR (Älteres Modell).


Aktuell ist das alles folgendermassen verkabelt:

PC Onboard Soundkate -> Optisches Kabel -> AVR (Soundkarte unterstützt DTS-Connect)
PC Grafikkarte -> HDMI Kabel -> LG-TV

Damit habe ich in Spielen 5.1 Sound und am AVR wird mir DTS angezeigt.


Der eigentliche Plan war allerdings, den PC via HDMI Kabel mit dem LG TV zu verbinden, so das Bild sowie den Sound darüber auszugeben und den Sound dann vom TV via optisches Kabel zum AVR zu Schlaufen, da andere Geräte, die am TV angeschlossen sind, den Ton so auch am AVR ausgeben können. Wie ich aber nun gelesen habe, scheint es bei PCM über ein optisches Kabel eine Bandbreitenlimitierung zu geben, wodurch auf diesem Wege das Audiosignal am AVR nicht in 5.1 ankommt. Ist das korrekt?

Da der PC das Bild in UHD an den TV sendet und mein AVR nicht 4k Fähig ist, kann ich vom PC nicht über den AVR gehen. Was habe ich nun für Möglichkeiten, damit ich 5.1 über HDMI in Spielen kriege?


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2017)

1 Kabel an AVR und 1 Kabel an TV. Der AVR wird als zweiter Monitor erkannt. Du brauchst das Bild nur duplizieren.


----------



## endy66 (7. Oktober 2017)

Das war auch ein Gedanke, meine 1080Ti, welche im PC steckt, hat allerdings nur einen HDMI Ausgang. Optional wäre noch ein DVI vorhanden, das habe ich aber bereits getestet, der gibt mit einem DVI-HDMI Adapter -> AVR dann aber kein 5.1 Signal aus, bzw. dieses lässt sich gar nicht erst auswählen, lediglich wieder nur 2 Kanäle.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Oktober 2017)

kannst du hier nicht einfach den ARC vom TV nutzen?


----------



## endy66 (7. Oktober 2017)

Der AVR unterstützt leider kein ARC.


----------



## marko597710 (7. Oktober 2017)

wenn dein av raciver hdmi hat kannste bild und ton abspielen dolpy acces app microsoft stor kanste dann dolby atmos und bitsream benutzen sonst nur lpcm ohne die app ausser blue-ray kuckst


----------



## endy66 (7. Oktober 2017)

Der AVR unterstützt kein Dolby Atmoa, in der Dolby Access App, beim Schritt, in dem man in den Soundeinstellungen Dolby Atmos auswählen soll, steht mir dies nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2017)

endy66 schrieb:


> Das war auch ein Gedanke, meine 1080Ti, welche im PC steckt, hat allerdings nur einen HDMI Ausgang. Optional wäre noch ein DVI vorhanden, das habe ich aber bereits getestet, der gibt mit einem DVI-HDMI Adapter -> AVR dann aber kein 5.1 Signal aus, bzw. dieses lässt sich gar nicht erst auswählen, lediglich wieder nur 2 Kanäle.



Dann also nen neuer AVR oder ne zweite kleine Grafikkarte


----------



## marko597710 (7. Oktober 2017)

tv  geht kein atmos auser die neuen tv gärte die dolby atmos können von 2017 auser ein av raciver


----------



## endy66 (7. Oktober 2017)

Zweite Graka ist keine Option, da mini ITX Build (RVZ01).
TV unterstützt Dolby Atmos -> LG OLED65CV (2017)


----------



## marko597710 (7. Oktober 2017)

achso  haste firmware aktuel oder jirgen eine option tv


----------



## endy66 (7. Oktober 2017)

Firmware auf dem TV ist aktuell, Option wüsste ich jetzt nicht genau wo ich was anpassen sollte?


----------



## blu-skye (7. Oktober 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 1 Kabel an AVR und 1 Kabel an TV. Der AVR wird als zweiter Monitor erkannt. Du brauchst das Bild nur duplizieren.



Noch mal bitte zum Verständnis bitte: Über HDMI von Grafikkarte zum AVR kann ich den Ton abgreifen und gleichzeitig am Bildschirm zocken/Filme gucken?
Mir geht es dabei aber nur vorwiegend um Dolby Atmos.


----------



## marko597710 (7. Oktober 2017)

weis nur das es dolby atmos oder dolpy digital plus über tv mit hdmi 2.1 gehen soll über tv  
was haste den für av raciver


----------



## marko597710 (7. Oktober 2017)

LG OLED 65C7D im Test: Die luxuriose C-Klasse - PC Magazin scroll mal zum bild


----------



## RRe36 (7. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem mit dem fehlenden zweiten HDMI Port könntest du auch mit einem DisplayPort auf HDMI Adapter beheben und dann einfach darüber die Tonspur schicken. So hab ich das zumindest mal gemacht, weil der AVR aus irgendeinem Grund kein 12Bit Input schlucken wollte.

EDIT: AmazonBasics Verbindungskabel, DisplayPort auf HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor Sowas hier meine ich. Ist Praktischer weil du dann keinen Extra Adapter-Dongle hinten dranhängen hast.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2017)

blu-skye schrieb:


> Noch mal bitte zum Verständnis bitte: Über HDMI von Grafikkarte zum AVR kann ich den Ton abgreifen und gleichzeitig am Bildschirm zocken/Filme gucken?
> Mir geht es dabei aber nur vorwiegend um Dolby Atmos.



Spiele unterstützen kein Atmos, außer über Upmix. Außerdem lohnt sich Atmos nur mit nem richtigen System


----------



## endy66 (8. Oktober 2017)

marko597710 schrieb:


> weis nur das es dolby atmos oder dolpy digital plus über tv mit hdmi 2.1 gehen soll über tv
> was haste den für av raciver



Der LG OLED 65C7V kann Dolby Atmos durchschleifen (Passthrough), wie ich herausfinden konnte. Das soll über HDMI 2.0 auch gehen.



RRe36 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem fehlenden zweiten HDMI Port könntest du auch mit einem DisplayPort auf HDMI Adapter beheben und dann einfach darüber die Tonspur schicken. So hab ich das zumindest mal gemacht, weil der AVR aus irgendeinem Grund kein 12Bit Input schlucken wollte.
> 
> EDIT: AmazonBasics Verbindungskabel, DisplayPort auf HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor Sowas hier meine ich. Ist Praktischer weil du dann keinen Extra Adapter-Dongle hinten dranhängen hast.



Ist es denn tatsächlich so, dass über einen DVI-HDMI Adapter kein 5.1 durchgereicht werden kann?



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Spiele unterstützen kein Atmos, außer über Upmix. Außerdem lohnt sich Atmos nur mit nem richtigen System



Stimmt nicht ganz, Battlefield 1 und Battlefront unterstützen scheinbar natives Atmos, welches in den Einstellungen auch ausgewählt werden kann. Sind aber wohl praktisch die einzigen Games derzeit.
Ein erweiterter Desktop für den Tonkanal ist doch gar nicht notwendig, da in den Soundeinstellungen alle Ausgänge der Grafikkarte angezeigt werden, somit kann man nur das Standardaudiogerät auf den korrekten Ausgang ändern.


*Nachtrag*
Konnte nun mithilfe eines DVI Adapters von der Grafikkarte per HDMI auf den AVR eine Verbindung herstellen und in den Windows Soundoptionen auch 5.1 auswählen. Dazu musste ich am AVR eine Option Namens "Sound for HDMI" von "AMP + TV" auf "AMP" umschalten. Wozu soll diese Option gut sein?
Es werden zwar jetzt alle Kanäle angesteuert, bei der Wiedergabe von DD oder DTS Material wird am AVR aber nichts dergleichen angezeigt, obwohl die Ausgabe wohl passen würde.

Daher frage ich mich, was denn jetzt die bessere Option ist:
- Zweite Verbindung der Grafikkarte zum AVR, um den Ton über HDMI zu leiten
- Optisches Kabel der Onboard Soundkarte zum AVR mit Option DTS-Connect


----------



## blu-skye (8. Oktober 2017)

Das war eben meine Frage zu der Theorie:
in einem Idealfall, wenn ich BF1 spielen sollte und natürlich nen Atmos AVR habe, kann ich den 7.1.4 (5.1.2 / 5.1.4) Ton am AVR hören?

Im Umkehrschluss könnte man gar auf eine Dolby Digital Soundkarte verzichten?
(Ich habe den AVR-X7200W + Creative Zx)


----------



## endy66 (8. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du in BF1 Atmos einschaltest, sollte die Ausgabe dann auch funktionieren, bzw. du brauchst meines Wissens die Dolby App aus dem Store, damit du Atmos aktivieren und dann dies auch bei den Soundeinstellungen auswählen kannst.


----------



## razrone12 (8. Oktober 2017)

Also ich habe das auch so konfiguriert wie du mit avr und TV als Monitor. Nach viel hin und her ist für mich die beste Option PC mit hdmi an TV, optisch von der Soundkarte an den avr. Kleiner Nachteil du siehst deine Einstellungen nicht mehr auf dem TV sondern nur am avr. Selbst wenn dein avr arc unterstützt können die meisten (vllt deiner schon..) tv's nicht Dolby Digital live oder dts vom hdmi welches vom PC kommt an den avr per optical weiterleiten. Selbst wenn deine Grafikkarte 2 hdmi Ausgänge hätte ist auch dies nicht die beste Lösung da du auf den onboard Sound der Grafikkarte zurück greifen würdest. Ist deutlich schlechter als deine creative zx. Letzte Option wäre vom Rechner direkt per hdmi an den avr rein und hdmi raus zum TV. Dies sorgt allerdings für extremen Input lag selbst wenn dein avr und TV auf Spielemodus gestellt sind.

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Option per optical an den avr und hdmi an TV. Die Entwicklung von Dolby atmos beobachte ich auch mit aber zurzeit gibt es einfach noch zu wenig Material als dass sich die Investition von 4 deckenlautsrecher und Passendem avr lohnen.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## endy66 (8. Oktober 2017)

Mein LG C7V soll aber Passthrough können, daher sollte das doch gehen mit dem optischen Ausgang vom TV zum AVR?


----------



## razrone12 (8. Oktober 2017)

Sollte gehen.. Aber Ansich ist es ja egal ob du optisch vom TV oder vom Rechner aus in den avr gehst. Probier es doch einfach aus. Sobald du am avr dts oder ddl aufleuchten siehst weißt du ja ob es klappt. Schau dir aber genau die Audio Ausgabe Möglichkeiten am tv an und nimm dir zur Not das Handbuch zur Seite. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## endy66 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke, ich konnte das Problem finden. Nehme ich am PC die Audioausgabe über den HDMI der Grafikkarte, sendet diese zwar ein 5.1 Signal, allerdings als PCM, dies wiederum kann vom TV nicht an den optischen Ausgang durchgereicht werden, da scheinbar eine Bandbreitenlimitierung existiert. Aus diesem Grund kommt am AVR nur 2.0 an. 

Verbinde ich an einem weiteren Anschluss der Grafikkarte (DVI) mithilfe eines Adapters ein HDMI Kabel zum AVR, wird mir am AVR nur HDMI und 5.1 angezeigt, sofern die Quelle ein 5.1 Signal ausgibt. Dies soll die beste Qualität liefern, da der Ton unkomprimiert als PCM an den AVR gegeben wird. Nachteil: Zweites Kabel von der Grafikkarte zum AVR, sowie automatisch erstelltes sekundäres Display, was je nach dem, ein wenig Rechenleistung kosten könnte.

Nehme ich die onboard Soundkarte, stelle diese auf DTS-Interactive (so heisst es bei mir, kann auch DTS-Connect heissen), und verbinde die onboard Soundkarte mit einem optischen Kabel zum AVR, wird der, je nach Anwendung vorliegende PCM Stream, in Echtzeit korrekt in ein DTS Signal encodiert und kommt als solches beim AVR an.

Folglich schliesse ich daraus, dass es eigentlich nicht möglich ist, vom PC ein 5.1 Signal im TV durch zu schleifen. Ich nehme an, dass Konsolen (XBox, PS4), bereits ein encodiertes Dolby Signal ausgeben können, dieses kann der TV dann auch Problemlos durchschleifen, da dies komprimiert ist und somit die Bandbreite der optischen Verbindung keine Rolle spielt. 

Daher gibt es mit der Kombination PC + TV + AVR eigentlich nur drei Möglichkeiten:
- PC Bild -> HDMI -> TV & PC Ton -> HDMI -> AVR
- PC Bild -> HDMI -> TV & PC Ton -> Optisches Kabel -> AVR
- PC Bild / Ton -> HDMI -> AVR -> TV

Wobei die letzte Option wohl meist für höheren Input-Lag sorgen wird und deshalb nicht genommen werden sollte. Die beste Tonqualität würde Option 1 & 3 bieten, da unkomprimierter PCM Stream, ob das allerdings wahrnehmbar ist, weiss ich nicht. 
Sollte man allerdings über einen AVR und TV mit ARC verfügen, würde sinnesgemäss eine Verbindung per HDMI vom PC zu TV, sowie eine Verbindung von AVR ARC-Port zu TV ARC-Port reichen, um ebenfalls die theoretisch bestmögliche Tonqualität zu erreichen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Den optischen Ausgang am TV braucht man indes nur noch, wenn der AVR kein HDMI ARC unterstützt.


Ist meine Schlussfolgerung soweit korrekt?


----------



## RRe36 (8. Oktober 2017)

endy66 schrieb:


> Konnte nun mithilfe eines DVI Adapters von der Grafikkarte per HDMI auf den AVR eine Verbindung herstellen und in den Windows Soundoptionen auch 5.1 auswählen. Dazu musste ich am AVR eine Option Namens "Sound for HDMI" von "AMP + TV" auf "AMP" umschalten. Wozu soll diese Option gut sein?
> Es werden zwar jetzt alle Kanäle angesteuert, bei der Wiedergabe von DD oder DTS Material wird am AVR aber nichts dergleichen angezeigt, obwohl die Ausgabe wohl passen würde.
> 
> Daher frage ich mich, was denn jetzt die bessere Option ist:
> ...


Es ist letztendlich nicht notwendig das der Bitstream am AVR Decodiert wird, da es ja sowieso eine digitale Übertragung ist. Solltest aber trotzdem mal schauen ob die Mediaplayer etc. für Bitstreaming konfiguriert sind wenn z.B. bei Filmen kein Bitstream anliegt. Sonst solltest du mal die Windows Soundoptionen öffnen, da den Entsprechenden Ausgang im "Wiedergabe" Tab auswählen und bei den Eigenschaften auf "Unterstützte Formate" gehen. Möglicherweise schickt der AVR falsche Daten an den Rechner.


----------



## razrone12 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ja hast wie gesagt diese 3 Möglichkeiten. Allerdings hast du doch auch eine creative zx? Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht auf diese verzichten wollen. Irgendwo immer eine geschmacksfrage, aber meiner Meinung nach kann keine onboard Karte egal ob vom Mainboard oder Grafikkarte eine separate Soundkarte ersetzen. Den besten Kompromiss bekommst du nur mit hdmi an TV und optisch an avr wenn du den Sound über die creative ausgeben willst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## endy66 (8. Oktober 2017)

Nein habe keine creative zx. Hätte hier zwar noch eine Asus Xonar D2X, da mein Rechner im Wohnzimmer aber ein MiniITX System ist, in welches ich nichts zusätzliches mehr verbauen kann, Zwecks Gehäusegrösse (RVZ01), muss ich darauf verzichten.
Generell hast du schon Recht, eine dedizierte Soundkarte ist einer onboard-Lösung meist schon überlegen, allerdings ändert das hier nichts daran, dass das Audio vor dem Senden an den AVR komprimiert werden muss, was du bei der HDMI Übertragung von der Grafikkarte nicht hast. Aber wie schon erwähnt, ob sich das wirklich hören lässt...


----------



## razrone12 (8. Oktober 2017)

Sorry hab grad gesehen das es der blue skye war mit der zx.

Bist du dir da sicher? Denke es gibt da keinen großen unterschied ob du per hdmi oder optisch das Dolby oder dts Signal an den avr schickst. 

Genau wegen dieser Anschluss Problematik habe ich mir 2012(?) eine auzentech home Theater HD angeschafft welche neben einer Asus als einzige am Markt Dolby und dts hd über hdmi liefern konnte also hdmi Ausgang hatte..ging lange Zeit ganz gut jedoch ging auzentech pleite und mit Windows 10 ist die Installation jedes Mal ein Graus ^^



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2017)

razrone12 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das auch so konfiguriert wie du mit avr und TV als Monitor. Nach viel hin und her ist für mich die beste Option PC mit hdmi an TV, optisch von der Soundkarte an den avr. Kleiner Nachteil du siehst deine Einstellungen nicht mehr auf dem TV sondern nur am avr. Selbst wenn dein avr arc unterstützt können die meisten (vllt deiner schon..) tv's nicht Dolby Digital live oder dts vom hdmi welches vom PC kommt an den avr per optical weiterleiten. Selbst wenn deine Grafikkarte 2 hdmi Ausgänge hätte ist auch dies nicht die beste Lösung da du auf den onboard Sound der Grafikkarte zurück greifen würdest. Ist deutlich schlechter als deine creative zx. Letzte Option wäre vom Rechner direkt per hdmi an den avr rein und hdmi raus zum TV. Dies sorgt allerdings für extremen Input lag selbst wenn dein avr und TV auf Spielemodus gestellt sind.
> 
> Also meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Option per optical an den avr und hdmi an TV. Die Entwicklung von Dolby atmos beobachte ich auch mit aber zurzeit gibt es einfach noch zu wenig Material als dass sich die Investition von 4 deckenlautsrecher und Passendem avr lohnen..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Selten so viel Misst gelesen... 
Wozu war die Soundkarte nochmal da? Genau - um digitale Signale auf analoge Signale zu rechnen. Warum sollte eine SoundBlaster besser sein, als ein AVR, welcher zu 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit den besseren DAC, analoge Signalverarbeitung und Soundformatunterstützung bietet? Das mit dem Input Lag stimmt so auch nicht. Wenn man für die Bildausgabe die Signalprozessierung deaktiviert, hat der AVR einen geringeren Input Lag als jeder TV. Der TV sorgt eher für Probleme. Ich habe jahrelang mit einem AVR auf dem Schreibtisch gezockt. Man merkt es nicht. Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect komprimieren PCM Signale auf Bitstream um, weil die Datenraten für optische Kabel nicht ausreicht. Das kostet übrigens auch Zeit. Grafikkarten geben ungefiltert PCM oder Bitstream (bei Filmen) an den AVR weiter. Das kostet weder zeit, noch büßt man damit Qualität ein. Das Signal wird erst im AVR verarbeitet.
Was habt ihr eigentlich für Systeme das ihr euch solche Gedanken macht?




razrone12 schrieb:


> Genau wegen dieser Anschluss Problematik habe ich mir 2012(?) eine auzentech home Theater HD angeschafft welche neben einer Asus als einzige am Markt Dolby und dts hd über hdmi liefern konnte also hdmi Ausgang hatte..ging lange Zeit ganz gut jedoch ging auzentech pleite und mit Windows 10 ist die Installation jedes Mal ein Graus ^^



Das lag aber eher an der Problematik, dass die Grafikkarten noch keine Soundausgabe über HDMI beherrschten oder es mehr oder weniger schwer war Bitstream auf AMD Karten zum laufen zu bekommen. Die Nvidias haben es erst viel später bekommen.


----------



## endy66 (8. Oktober 2017)

Einen Test via PC -> HDMI -> AVR -> TV hätte ich längst gemacht, allerdings ist mein AVR bereits etwas älter und unterstützt kein 4K. Deshalb ist der PC direkt via HDMI am LG OLED 65C7V dran. Klar, in absehbarer Zeit werde ich Soundtechnisch umrüsten, aber aktuell passt es noch, von daher habe ich aktuell nur wenige Möglichkeiten, das ganze zu bewerkstelligen und frage aus diesem Grund, was wohl die aktuell beste Möglichkeit für mich wäre. Also entweder DTS-Interactive via optischem Kabel von der onboard Soundkarte auf den AVR, oder zweites Kabel an die Grafikkarte und so an den AVR...etwas anderes scheint bei mir ja nicht möglich zu sein.


----------



## razrone12 (8. Oktober 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Selten so viel Misst gelesen...
> Wozu war die Soundkarte nochmal da? Genau - um digitale Signale auf analoge Signale zu rechnen. Warum sollte eine SoundBlaster besser sein, als ein AVR, welcher zu 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit den besseren DAC, analoge Signalverarbeitung und Soundformatunterstützung bietet? Das mit dem Input Lag stimmt so auch nicht. Wenn man für die Bildausgabe die Signalprozessierung deaktiviert, hat der AVR einen geringeren Input Lag als jeder TV. Der TV sorgt eher für Probleme. Ich habe jahrelang mit einem AVR auf dem Schreibtisch gezockt. Man merkt es nicht. Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect komprimieren PCM Signale auf Bitstream um, weil die Datenraten für optische Kabel nicht ausreicht. Das kostet übrigens auch Zeit. Grafikkarten geben ungefiltert PCM oder Bitstream (bei Filmen) an den AVR weiter. Das kostet weder zeit, noch büßt man damit Qualität ein. Das Signal wird erst im AVR verarbeitet.
> Was habt ihr eigentlich für Systeme das ihr euch solche Gedanken macht?
> 
> ...


Also ich habe mich lange mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und wie oben beschrieben so den besten Kompromiss gefunden.

Getestet habe ich es damals mit:
- bose lifestyle t20, jewel cubes als avr
- auzentech hthd Soundkarte
- und damalig Sony kdl46hx805 TV

alles über hdmi angeschlossen war hier ein extremer Input lag welcher sich auch jetzt nicht mit dem aktuellen system:

-Samsung 55ks8090
-onkyo tx Nr 515
-creative soundblaster z
-kef t 205 Lautsprecher system

System damals wie das von heute wurde alles auf Spielemodus und deaktivierter bildverbesserer etc. Eingestellt. Sobald alles per hdmi verkabelt ist habe ich bei mir Extreme Eingabe Verzögerungen. Wenn der PC direkt an den TV und Sound separat an den avr geht/ging ist der Input lag so gering das er nicht weiter stört. Mit der auzentech habe ich sogar Jahrelang doppelt hdmi verlegt indem ich auch immer ein hdmi direkt an den TV gelegt hab um Dolby true HD und dts hd weiterhin über die auzentech nutzen zu können.

Damalig der Sony so wie heute der Samsung TV sind beides Modelle die gerade beim Input lag Verhältnismaßig top waren.

Was soll den bitte die Soundkarte auf analog umrechnen wenn du ein dts signal an den avr weiterleitest? Wird doch dort erst an die Lautsprecher ausgegeben.

Ist doch irrelevant welche sound Formate der avr kann im PC Bereich zählt doch nur pcm, Dolby Digital live oder dts connect. Zum Filme schauen meinet wegen noch die HD Ton Formate. Für Games allerdings nur die ersten beiden relevant. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RRe36 (8. Oktober 2017)

razrone12 schrieb:


> Was soll den bitte die Soundkarte auf analog umrechnen wenn du ein dts signal an den avr weiterleitest? Wird doch dort erst an die Lautsprecher ausgegeben.



Das hast du doch selbst hierdurch indirekt in den Raum geworfen . Das Impliziert doch das da irgendwas beim Zx spürbar besser sein soll als beim Soundchip der Grafikkarte und das würde sich (nach meiner Auffassung) nur auf die Wandler beziehen können.



razrone12 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn deine Grafikkarte 2 hdmi Ausgänge hätte ist auch dies nicht  die beste Lösung da du auf den onboard Sound der Grafikkarte zurück  greifen würdest. Ist deutlich schlechter als deine creative zx.



Generell gilt bei vollständig digitaler Audioübertragung: Es ist komplett egal ob der Ton nun vom Soundchip der Grafikkarte oder von einer extra Soundkarte kommt, da der einzige wirklich relevante Vorteil von separaten Soundkarten die besseren Wandler im Vergleich zu Onboard Sound sind und diese werden bei HDMI Audioübertragung gar nicht erst benötigt. Wie schon erwähnt wurde ist ein (guter) AVR da Wandler-technisch i.d.R. deutlich besser aufgestellt und deswegen würde ich weiterhin dazu Raten einfach das Problem des fehlenden zweiten HDMI Ports über nen Adapter zu lösen, über den dann der AVR direkt mit der Grafikkarte verbunden wird.


----------



## razrone12 (8. Oktober 2017)

Die Grafikkarte kann aber nur sound formate an den avr weitergeben ohne diese bspw. selber den eigenen hörgeschmack anzupassen. Habe da nirgends einen Equalizer gefunden. Mir persönlich gefällt bei creative auch der Crystalizer. Im ganzen klingt der Ton einfach satter und gibt einen besseren Raumklang als mein onboard oder Grafikchip das kann. Ich kenne keinen der sich wieder mit dem onboard Sound begnügt nachdem mal eine Soundkarte drin war.

Ich wollte hier jetzt auch keine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Soundkarte starten. Dem TE hilft es so oder so nicht, da er keine dedizierte Karte verbauen kann.

Daher würde ich an seiner Stelle schauen ob dts oder Dolby vom onboard Sound unterstützt wird. Hier kann man ja in der Regel den Haken setzen und alles auf dts oder Dolby an den avr schicken. Grafikkarten brauchen doch eine Quelle die das Tonformat verschicken oder irre ich mich? War zumindest bei mir so, dass ich in Power DVD Ultra auf dts hd stellen muss und die Grafikkarte es auch dann erst getan hat. Im normalen Windows Betrieb oder bei Spielen dürfte es dann nur unkomprimiertes 5.1 lpcm sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2017)

was ist an unkomprimierten Sound denn falsch?


----------



## razrone12 (8. Oktober 2017)

Es ist nach wie vor 5.1 Sound aber dann halt kein dts oder Dolby.. Ich persönlich nehme Dolby am besten wahr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Oktober 2017)

aha


----------



## blu-skye (8. Oktober 2017)

Was ich hier mir noch nicht ganz zusammen reimen kann: eine Soundkarte müsste doch Dolby zertifiziert sei, damit überhaupt ein AVR mit der Soundkarte kommunizieren kann, oder nicht? Darum scheiden alle onboard Lösungen an der Stelle aus (meiner Kenntnis nach, gibt es nur wenige Karten, die Dolby/DTS können).

Wie gesagt, ich ziele auf Dolby Atmos ab: Ausgangsmaterial ist vorhanden, Atmos app ist installiert, AVR kann es auch und es sind keine Cinch Kabel verlegt - oder gibt es nen Adapter HDMI auf Cinch (kann auch ein aktiver sein) 

Beim Film gucken oder Musik hören ist ein Lag unwichtig.
Das Bild soll am Monitor wiedergegeben werden, angeschlossen am PC (kein TV im System).

Beispiel:  PC mit BF1 würde  ich mit AVR über Lichtwellenleiter mit der Soundkarte verbinden, Dolby im Treiber und Spielmenü aktivieren. So die Theorie.
Ungerne würde ich den den PC mit dem AVR über HDMI verbinden, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt. Aber, wenn das die bessere Methode ist, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## marko597710 (8. Oktober 2017)

lpcm  ist immer immer schlechter als bitstream wenn du die dolpy atmos app nimst kannst du mit einer grafikarte  bitstream übertragen was jetzt im jeden spiel jetzt geht was for her nicht ging da es nur lpcm an kam an raciver wenn du über hdmi sound machst brauchste keine interne soundkarte mehr da hdmi mehr 

*dolpy atmos und dts-x kannst du nur über ein av raciver oder tv gärat senden der den chip drin hatt oder speziele kophörer 
weil ich benutze ein av raciver von yamaha 581 5.2.1 system bei batlefield und batlefront  *overwatch dolpy atmos ohne app benutzten
*aber nur über hdmi toslink ist immer schlechter als hdmi
*


----------



## blu-skye (8. Oktober 2017)

Habe ich es richtig verstanden: wenn PC mit AVR über HDMI verbunden ist, dann braucht man nicht diese Windows Atmos App? Das fände ich nämlich gut


----------



## marko597710 (9. Oktober 2017)

die dolpy atmos app macht es möglich bitstream über hdmi möglich ohne die app nur 2.1 -7.1 lpcm sound 
auser die spiele wie batlefield 1 die direkt dolpy atmos unterstützen brauchen keine app 
genauso wie blur ray da die ton formate auf  der disk sind 
wenn du aber bitstream über hdmi im jeden spiel haben wielst brauchste entweder die app oder toslink mit einer interne sound karte mit dilpy digital live - dts live sons nur lpcm

nicht wundern meine schreibweise ist mies hasse schreiben


----------



## endy66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt viele onboard Soundlösungen, dieeine DTS Zertifizierung besitzen und somit DTS-Connect bieten. Wie bereits erwähnt sind aber DTS-Connect und DD-Live komprimierte Formate. Via HDMI ist dies nicht notwendig, da genügend Bandbreite vorhanden ist, um unkomprimierten PCM Ton übertragen zu können. Das Ergebnis sollte das gleiche sein, der Hörunterschied wird meines Wissens durch die Komprimierung aiffallen, weswegen das ganze dann auch leicht anders klingt. Der einzige Vorteil an DTS-Connect und DD-Live ist, dass auch Stereo Material in ein DTS oder DD Signal gemixed wird, wodurch dann auch dabei am AVR ein DTS oder DD Signal ankommt und auf allen Lautsprechern Ton ausgegeben wird, was bei PCM nicht so ist.

Bzgl. Atmos, da dachte ich, dass die App generell notwendig ist, um vom PC ein Atmos Signal an den AVR zu bekommen, oder ist dem nicht so?


----------



## marko597710 (9. Oktober 2017)

nein atmos kommt auch so am av raciver an ohne die app einzige was die ab möglich macht ist über hdmi das mann kein lpcm mehr hat sondern bitstream in jeden spiel benutzten kann so wie es bei den konsolen ist


----------



## endy66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Also heisst wenn eim Spiel oder Movie Atmos ausgeben kann, ist die App nicht notwendig? Lediglich bei jedem nicht Atmos Content bräuchte man die App, um am AVR ein Atmos Signal zu bekommen?


----------



## marko597710 (9. Oktober 2017)

ja das stimmt


----------



## endy66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar. Und merkt man da einen positiven Unterschied in Spielen, die nativ kein Atmos unterstützen?


----------



## marko597710 (9. Oktober 2017)

ja ich finde das der sound sich stark verbessert als wenn er nur über lbcm kommt einzige was nicht geht das sind die deckenlautsprecher da die spiele nur 5.1 - 7.1 haben auser es ist direkt dolpy atmos da gehen alle lautsprecher


----------



## blu-skye (9. Oktober 2017)

Bei Musikwiedergabe oder Filmen, die "nur" in DD 5.1 oder 7.1 abgemischt sind, kann man an dem AVR zB je nach dem, wie er AVR konfiguriert und verschaltet ist, 7.1.4 einschalten und der Atmos Decoder macht - ich würde sagen, sowas wie - Upscaling. Die Musik kommt dann aus allen Lautsprechern, ist aber dabei wirklich schön aufgeteilt. Mein Denon "zaubert" sogar aus einem normalen 2.0 Stereo Ton Radiosender einen super detaillierten Surround Ton.


----------



## razrone12 (9. Oktober 2017)

Wie das in Spielen ist kann ich nichts zu sagen aber grobi TV (Youtube) hat die upmixer bei Filmen ganz gut veranschaulicht.

Getestet wurde Dolby true HD, DTS hd und atmos hochgerechnet auf auro 3d. Auro 3d kostet zwar bei denon/marantz 150€ zur Freischaltung(entsprechender avr vorausgesetzt natürlich), war aber der einzige upmixer der aus dts hd und Dolby true bspw. brauchbare Töne in die Höhenlautsprecher gefeuert hat. Wenn man atmos hochrechnen lässt passiert da quasi nix..

Musik würde ich bei egal welcher Lautsprecher Konfiguration immer auf stereo aus allen Kanälen einstellen. Konzert DVD/BD ist natürlich wieder was anderes.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## endy66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar, danke für die Info.


----------



## endy66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Habe nun diverse Spiele mit der Tonausgabe über HDMI der Grafikkarte (5.1) getestet. Das Fazit ist durchzogen. Generell ist die Ausgabe mind. gleichwertig, teilweise aber besser, als mit der onboard Soundkarte und DTS-Connect. Via HDMI scheinen gewisse Effekte eher von der richtigen Richtung zu kommen, bzw. auf den korrekten Boxen ausgegeben zu werden. Bei neueren Spielen ist soweit alles wirklich perfekt damit. Bei älteren Spielen allerdings, welche zwar DD bieten sollten, gibt es gewisse Probleme, dass der Sound teilweise auf einigen Kanälen zu leise ist. Am AVR habe ich keine Einstellmöglichkeit, wenn die Soundausgabe über die Grafikkarte stattfindet. Normalerweise kann ich den Ausgabemodus mit "Sound-Field" anpassen, so aber nicht, da sehe ich die Meldung am AVR "Not Supported". Zudem kann ich so auch nicht die Lautstärke der einzelnen Boxen einstellen, was im Normalfall aber kein Problem ist, keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## razrone12 (9. Oktober 2017)

Wie gesagt gibt's damit nicht viele Optionen.. Du kannst natürlich im gesamten mehr Pegel auf die Kanäle im avr geben aber dann wird es dir beim TV oder Filme gucken verstellt vorkommen. Das einzige was über den hdmi Ausgang der Grafikkarte wirklich ohne Probleme immer funktioniert ist die Unterstützung der HD Ton Formate

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blu-skye (9. Oktober 2017)

Es klingt nach einer 'Pure' Funktion an deinem AVR: der Ton kann halt nicht verändert werden.
Das kenne ich von früher mal, wenn man ein Film auf DVD mit THX Daten an den THX Verstärker geschickt hat und an ihm den THX Decoder eingeschaltet hat, dann konnte man auch nichts an dem Ton ändern (keine DSP Programme).

Vielleicht würde bei dir, endy66, an einem anderen Eingang des AVRs den Sound zu verändern?


----------



## endy66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Das werde ich noch testen. Habe auch noch diverse Einstellungen am AVR gefunden, zu welchen ich allerdings im Handbuch keine Erläuterung gefunden habe. Mein AVR ist ein Sony HT-SF1300.


----------



## endy66 (16. Oktober 2017)

So habe nun noch einiges ausprobiert und mich über die ganze Sachlage versucht, weiter zu informieren.
Zu meinem Problem mit der Lautstärke gewisser Effekte bei älteren Spielen, welche DD unterstützen, konnte ich jedoch keine Lösung finden. Auch der Wechsel auf einen anderen HDMI Eingang am AVR hat nichts gebracht. Werde nun mit einem anderen AVR testen.

Zur ganzen Dolby Atmos Geschichte konnte ich folgende Fakten herausfinden. Soll der Ton  via HDMI zum TV und von da zum AVR, geht das nur wenn:

- Der TV DD+ Passthrough unterstützt (aktuell sind das alle LG 2017 OLEDs, einige TV's von Vizio und einige Sony Modelle)
- Dolby Atmos kann so nicht als TrueHD, sondern eben nur komprimiert in einem DD+ Stream übertragen werden (Bandbreite bzw. Spezifikation ARC)
- Vom TV zum AVR geht Atmos NUR via ARC und NICHT via Toslink
- Interne TV Apps (Netflix Vudu usw.) können Atmos nur mit den oben genannten Geräten und nur via ARC als DD+ Stream zu einem Atmos AVR transportieren

Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn die Quelle (PC, BD Player usw.) direkt an den AVR angeschlossen sind und dann das Bild erst an den TV geht, da wird der Ton im HD Format unkomprimiert am AVR ausgegeben, was sicherlich vorzuziehen ist.

Eine ganz spezielle Anwendung ist hierbei zu beachten. Will man von Netflix Content wiedergeben, welcher Dolby Atmos, sowie Dolby Vision bietet, ist dies aktuell nur in wenigen Gerätekombinationen möglich. 

- TV muss Dolby Vision unterstützen
- TV muss Dolby Atmos Passthrough unterstützen
- TV & AVR müssen ARC unterstützen
- AVR muss Dolby Atmos unterstützen
- Ton muss via HDMI ARC vom TV an den AVR
- Der Ton wird somit als DD+ Stream in Atmos an den AVR gesendet / Bild wird als Dolby Vision am TV ausgegeben

Aktuell ist mir noch kein AVR bekannt, der Dolby Vision unterstützt, oder dieses weiterreichen kann.


Zum Thema PC mit Atmos. Da gibt es zwei Optionen:

Option 1
- PC -> HDMI -> TV -> ARC -> AVR

Zu beachten
- TV muss Atmos bzw. DD+ Passthrough unterstützen (einer der o.g. TV Modelle)
- Ton wird nur als DD+ übertragen, kein HD Tonformat
- In der Therorie hat man so den niedrigsten Input-Lag


Option 2
- PC -> HDMI -> AVR -> HDMI -> TV

Zu beachten
- TV muss kein Atmos bzw. DD+ Passthrough unterstützen
- Ton wird als TrueHD Atmos an den AVR gesendet (keine Komprimierung)
- Je nach AVR ev. spürbarer Input-Lag


Zur Option 1 gibt es noch zu sagen, dass wohl nicht jeder TV den vom PC kommenden TrueHD Stream in ein DD+ packen kann, wie das dann aber in der Praxis aussieht, kann ich aktuell nicht sagen.


----------

